# ATTN: Varnyard.



## Herplings (Sep 19, 2009)

How is it going guys this is my first post over here. I just stopped by to talk Tegus and Reptiles.

I love your Videos on Youtube, I have seen a ton of them. We also talk from time to time on Redtailboa.net. I use the name Snakelings over there.

I did want to swing by and mention to everyone, most importantly Varnyard , that there is a user on this forums by the name Meg90 that is posting third-hand information on other forums regarding Tegus and openly using your name and personal info in her flame posts of bashing other peoples Tegu ownership. 

Now, don't get me wrong, I know for a fact that you are the best Tegu breeder around and doing stuff with them that no one else is even coming close to. But I just think its wrong for people to take what you are doing and your experience and use your name when bashing peoples collections. Especially when said individual has absolutely no first-hand experience with Tegus at all. I am too a breeder of Reptiles, and I know how bad it can look for a seller and business owner to be used in such a negative way. 

So here is the Tegu in Question. This is my 5 month old or so Agri B&W Tegu. The user on this site (Meg90) told me on another forums I talk on that in accordance to "Varnyard and TeguTalk" This Tegu is sickly, underweight, emaciated and undersized. I was also told that from what she learned from this forums that my Tegu is close to death.

Sorry the pictures are not the best. He is shedding right now and pretty blue.

I was also under the impression that he is a male, but maybe he is a she? Could someones trained eyes help me with that?

Thanks in advance guys. 

Also Varnyard, keep up the good work man!!!! Your doing a great job!


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Too me he looks like a she. But I am no expert. Very nice tegu the only little thing I could say is the tegus tail is kind of skinny. Other then that very nice tegu. Meg90 is a little wrong. lol


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 19, 2009)

Herplings said:


> How is it going guys this is my first post over here. I just stopped by to talk Tegus and Reptiles.
> 
> I love your Videos on Youtube, I have seen a ton of them. We also talk from time to time on Redtailboa.net. I use the name Snakelings over there.
> 
> ...



welcome to tegu talk bro meg90 is giving good info from tegu talk ? good lookin GU


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to tegutalk, and thanks for the kind comments. If you could, PM me the links to these posts on other forums you speak of.

also, your tegu does not look like it is on deaths door, but it is a bit thin looking at the base of the tail.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 20, 2009)

All I have said on other forums is that his tegu looked thin in the tail, and also in the legs.

Here Bobby, are the links to the other postings. I don't know where he gets off paraphrasing the "deaths door" or "emaciated" 

Look through my posts yourself. The user name is the exact same as it is here.
(which is how he knew how to stalk me on a forum that he was NOT a member of)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://wireptiles.com/forums/index.php?topic=3979.0" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://wireptiles.com/forums/index.php?topic=3979.0</a><!-- m -->

I am posting them in public, because I am not ashamed of anything I said.

When he was "offering" me the tegu, I refrained from saying anything about the animal's diet, or care, because I was planning on turning him around myself.

I was AFRAID that if I said anything, Herplings would get defensive and deny me the chance to own, and improve the health of this animal. After he flaked on me, after a period of three weeks filled with blatant lies, I expressed my concerns for the animal's sake.

I am deeply saddened that he has chosen to be so childish about all of this, and attack me on yet another public forum. For a man of his age, it is unbecoming.

I want apologize to you Bobby. You have an excellent forum going here, I don't want to this to taint it.

I did not know he would follow me here.


----------



## Herplings (Sep 20, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> All I have said on other forums is that his tegu looked thin in the tail, and also in the legs.
> 
> When he was "offering" me the tegu, I refrained from saying anything about the animal's diet, or care, because I was planning on turning him around myself.
> 
> ...



Well, I guess I need to pick my friends better. This post in itself shows me and should show this community what kind of person you are.

I "offered" something to you as a friend and to be helpful. Yet, you had a hidden agenda, you did not mention because you were worried that if you did, you would not get your way and get what you want. To me this sounds very selfish of you and wrong to do to someone that is trying to help you out. If you were concerned, or worried about the animals health, or well-being you would have brought this up to me. But, instead you were selfish about it, because to you getting the Tegu is more important then fixing what you believe to be wrong if you don't get the Tegu.

I believe you stepped on your own foot with that post Meg90.

I hope this is taken into consideration by Bobby and his staff here at TeguTalk.Com.

Thanks in advance.

Follow you here? This is a public Tegu forums. I have a Tegu.

David.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 20, 2009)

I attempted to adopt the animal, and fix him myself. When that failed, I shared what I thought about how you were caring for him.


There is something seriously wrong with you David.

You say you are 28, but you are displaying the behavior of a high school student at best.

I am sorry that I gave you as much information about myself as I did. Including my address, email addresses and phone numbers.

I am getting a restraining order. I am not going to leave it to chance that someone with animal cruelty charges knows where I live, especially after the behavior you have exhibited on two internet forums.

I will not put my animals at risk of you.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Sep 20, 2009)

this is very childish guys, this is a forum to talk about our experiences with tegus ... i dont get people who go on forums to fight and attack each other...bringing this issue to tegutalk to fight about it here is very immature...no one cares that meg said you have a skinny tegu, big deal...get over it


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 20, 2009)

bahh.. i have enough drama in my life.
robert


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 20, 2009)

Herplings said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> > All I have said on other forums is that his tegu looked thin in the tail, and also in the legs.
> ...



ok guys we at tegu talk are glad to have new members. please keep it clean and lets talk GU
JD


----------



## Terry (Sep 20, 2009)

> You say you are 28, but you are displaying the behavior of a high school student at best.



Um, you may not have said that toward's me or any other person on this site who may be a high school student, but please don't say stuff like this. As I am a high school grade 10 student, and take great care of my monitor and my new tegu. If not about how old you are, it's about how deticated you are to your to the hobbie and the animal's them self. let's keep this forum clean cause so far this is one of the best forum's ive been on and im a member of lots of forum's.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 20, 2009)

Terry said:


> > You say you are 28, but you are displaying the behavior of a high school student at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you may not have said that toward's me or any other person on this site who may be a high school student, but please don't say stuff like this. As I am a high school grade 10 student, and take great care of my monitor and my new tegu. If not about how old you are, it's about how deticated you are to your to the hobbie and the animal's them self. let's keep this forum clean cause so far this is one of the best forum's ive been on and im a member of lots of forum's.



terry good point dont matter to age some people that are old act worst than a 2 year old. drama is best left off the forums. 
again lets talk GU pm each other with the drama.
JD


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 20, 2009)

THIS IS WAY OUT OF HAND!! take it somewhere else or P.M. :doh :dead :bs2 :cen


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 20, 2009)

BOOZER said:


> THIS IS WAY OUT OF HAND!! take it somewhere else or P.M. :doh :dead :bs2 :cen



lol took the words right out my mouth.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, please just let this drop. I don't want anyone else to get mired in this mess. JD has the right way of things. 

I am only posting this one last time in this thread because I wanted to sincerely APOLOGIZE, from the bottom of my heart to all the members who have had the misfortune of reading this post.

I have had another great conversation with Bobby, and he knows the real story, I know it, and that's enough for me.

This post, and the ones I also made were childish. I am not going to post a single thing in this thread after this. I just wanted to say that I did not mean to bring this kind of drama to tegu talk.

I'm sorry for it, and I want this thread to just be laid to rest, so that I can move on from it.

This looks like a great, friendly group, and I came here to learn.

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 20, 2009)

:dead


Meg90 said:


> Yes, please just let this drop. I don't want anyone else to get mired in this mess. JD has the right way of things.
> 
> I am only posting this one last time in this thread because I wanted to sincerely APOLOGIZE, from the bottom of my heart to all the members who have had the misfortune of reading this post.
> 
> ...



Meg, welcome to tegu talk bobby is good for info. we are all here to learn and talk herps GUs ...


----------



## whoru (Sep 21, 2009)

welcome to tegutalk


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 21, 2009)

WHAT!!! NO WAY!!! A disagreement on a public forum?!?!?! Tell me it isn't true!!

:crazy


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 21, 2009)

Quijibo said:


> WHAT!!! NO WAY!!! A disagreement on a public forum?!?!?! Tell me it isn't true!!
> 
> :crazy



but usually they dont bring it from another forum just not right we are friends here agree or disagree then crush it , over and done the end .


----------



## Herplings (Sep 21, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> Quijibo said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT!!! NO WAY!!! A disagreement on a public forum?!?!?! Tell me it isn't true!!
> ...



I agree.

Its crushed. I was able to get a hold of Bob today and we had a great convo. He educated me a lot. I am glad that we were able to talk.

I have posted on this forums a few times and I plan on posting here for a while and getting to know all you guys and having you help me with these awesome Tegus.

Sorry for the disruption guys and thank you for your understanding.

Ill get some pictures of my collection up. I know that this is not much of a snake forums, but if you all like large Herps. Ill get some of my 20 foot Tics up that are over 150 pounds. Maybe oneday Ill have a large Tegu.

My wife and I have over 50 cold blooded animals. Maybe I can post something you all like, other then my little Tegu.

Thanks.

David.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 21, 2009)

Herplings said:


> GOT_TEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > Quijibo said:
> ...



David welcome to tegu talk . I keep and work many species of herps. I would happy to see and hear about your herps. awesome Jd


----------



## homer (Sep 21, 2009)

lol at all the hippies on here crying at an internet argument saying its out of hand. haha, you guys think this little debate was out of hand? wow thats sad


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 21, 2009)

homer said:


> lol at all the hippies on here crying at an internet argument saying its out of hand. haha, you guys think this little debate was out of hand? wow thats sad



bro im far from being a hippie lol truth internet drama you can stop its called click opps deleted lol


----------



## Fork (Sep 21, 2009)

This is the kind of drama i am used to seeing on a gaming forum >.>


----------

